# "Rucksackproblem" -> alle Möglichkeiten testen -> n^n



## Timo90 (20. Jan 2010)

Ich habe zwei Arrays mit Zahlen...in einem ist der Wert gespeichert, in dem anderen die dazugehörige Größe...die maximale Größe meines Bags von x darf nicht überschritten werden!
Wie ist es möglich alle Konstellationen von Wert durchzuprobieren?


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2010)

Diese kryptisch aussehenden Zeichen auf Knapsack problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia sind "Formeln", und die verwendet man nicht, weil die so lustig aussehen, sondern weil Mathematik eine Sprache für gute Beschreibungen ist. 

Dürfen die Werte mehrfach genommen werden? Willst du was maximieren, oder wirklich NUR durchprobieren?


EDIT: Oder meinst du genau die (etwas .. knappere) Beschreibung von Rucksackproblem ? Wikipedia ? Da ist ja sogar schon Pseudocode dabei ???:L


----------



## Timo90 (20. Jan 2010)

am Ende soll halt immer überprüft werden, ob die aktuelle Wertkonstellation das Maximum ist...nach n^n Durchläufen soll dann aber das endgültige Maximum zurückgegeben werden!


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2010)

Mit welchem Algorithmus soll man denn n^n Durchläufe brauchen? Zwischendurch mal ein Link auf http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/81973-combinatorics.html , vielleicht ist da ja schon das dabei, was du suchst... (falls du weißt, was das ist)


----------



## Timo90 (20. Jan 2010)

ok n^n ist wohl ein bissche übertrieben^^ !!!


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2010)

Kann man hinkreigen, wenn man's drauf anlegt  
Also... die Fragen sind ja noch nicht beantwortet...?!


----------



## Timo90 (21. Jan 2010)

Ich nehm mal an das ich das passende übersehen hab aus deinem geposteten link...


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jan 2010)

Es kann gut sein, dass da nichts passendes dabei ist, nachdem ja noch nicht klar ist, was gemacht werden soll. Hast du mal versucht, einfach den Pseudocode von Rucksackproblem ? Wikipedia runterzuprogrammieren?


----------

